# Heel Hooks - how dangerous is it and how flexible should you be to drill it?



## CroLord (Apr 23, 2018)

Recently I have been planning to start drilling some heel hooks. I read a lot on the internet( Heel hook: How to Do and Defend this Leg Lock - BJJSpot ) that you leg must have some degree of flexibility for you to be able to drill it. Also how dangerous is it? Is it worth of the risks? Btw I'm the blue belt


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 23, 2018)

You should only drill it when your teacher shows you it otherwise it is dangerous


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2018)

Problem with heel hooks is once the knee is stabilized there is very little...'VERY LITTLE' movement in it. Ligament damage happens almost immediately so one must be very careful. That is why reaping the knee is an auto D.Q. in most tournaments. The person receiving must tap quickly and the person doing the heel hook will feel as though they had not done much. When we drill heel hooks and toe holds we stop as soon as there is control and no cranking. Position, Control, Release.

The thing is you are ok. No pain, just a little pressure is felt and POP!!! The damage is done.

When defending...As Soon as you realize there is even the possibility of a heel hook turn your knee outward and pull out. Other wise TAP.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 23, 2018)

You don’t need flexibility to do heel hooks. You do need proper instruction and good control and careful training partners in order to avoid inadvertent serious injuries.  I would strongly suggest you wait until your instructor covers heel hooks to start practicing them.


----------



## Chester Wright (Sep 8, 2018)

Heel Hooks are no more dangerous than any other technique. As with any technique it is important to train it slow and be careful when you know you have it and your opponent won't tap as alot of people have egos and will refuse to tap. I have always found that most injuries in grappling come from 1 of 2 things, either Ego getting in the way or People getting their legs or backs blown out by people jumping guard.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 9, 2018)

They pop before they hurt too much and the escape is the oposite to what you feel like it should be.

So the risks are you won't really get a tap from it unless your partner knows to tap. Or your partner will escape and break his own knee. You can't  crocodile roll out.

Know those risks and you should be ok.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 10, 2018)

Please don't try heel hooks from reading them from a book. You (or your partner) will end up seriously, and possible permanently, hurt.


----------



## wab25 (Sep 10, 2018)

Chester Wright said:


> Heel Hooks are no more dangerous than any other technique.


I disagree. Sure, the damage they can do is similar to the damage that many other moves can do. However, with other submission moves, they apply a lot of pain, well before the damage gets done. With heel hooks, its the opposite... the damage comes first, before the pain. As others have said, it does not take much pressure. It is more dangerous, because it will work without either person realizing that it was about to pop. It is much easier to have an accident... and the results of the accident are severe.


----------

